# Steam spiele gehen im CrossFireX verbund nicht!



## ZeusKarotten (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo, Ich habe 2 R9 280x in meinem PC und wenn CrossFireX aktiviert ist starten die Steam spiele nicht mehr  bzw das bild wird schwarz nach ca 2 Sekunden erscheint kurz der Desktop dann wird er wieder schwarz und immer so weiter. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen woran das liegt? oder wie ich es beheben kann?  
Treiberversion: 16.12.2

Komponenten:

Mainboard: asrock b85m pro3

CPU: Intel Core I5 4460

Netzteil: be quiet  700 watt

Grafikkarte 1: Gigabyte R9 280x

Grafikkarte 2: Sapphire R9 280x


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Januar 2017)

Laufen die Karten denn einzeln?
Also sind beide jeweils mit Sicherheit nicht irgendwie Defekt?
Laufen andere Spiele, abseits von Steam?


----------



## ZeusKarotten (2. Januar 2017)

Ja beide karten laufen einzelnt tadelos und spiele wie overwatch und battlefield 1 laufen im crossfire perfekt


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2017)

Wie heißt denn das beQuiet genau?


----------



## ZeusKarotten (2. Januar 2017)

Das Netzteil heißt: be quiet! 700W Pure Power 9 CM 80+ Silver

be quiet! 700W Pure Power 9 CM 80+ Silver Netzteil ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2017)

Die PurePower-Serie ist nicht für MultiGPU geeignet.


----------



## ZeusKarotten (2. Januar 2017)

Das netzteil ist dafür geeignet steht selbst in der beschreibung.

Vier PCI-Express-Stecker für leistungsfähige Multi-GPU-Konfigurationen


----------



## amdahl (2. Januar 2017)

Lief das System denn schonmal in dieser Konfiguration oder kam jetzt etwas dazu und seitdem funktioniert es nicht mehr?


----------



## ZeusKarotten (2. Januar 2017)

Es ist seit Anfang an schon so das Nur die Steam spiele nicht funktionieren. Overwatch und Battlefield 1 (Keine Steam spiele)  funktionieren im CrossFireX verbund ohne probleme.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2017)

ZeusKarotten schrieb:


> Das netzteil ist dafür geeignet steht selbst in der beschreibung.
> 
> Vier PCI-Express-Stecker für leistungsfähige Multi-GPU-Konfigurationen



Allerdings ist die verbaute Technik nicht dafür geeignet, da Gruppenreguliert.


----------



## ZeusKarotten (3. Januar 2017)

Auf der BeQuiet seite steht aber das es für Crossfire systeme geeignet ist deswegen habe ich es ja gekauft   aber hier geht es ja nicht ums netzteil sondern um mein Problem was ich habe


----------



## amdahl (3. Januar 2017)

Das wird dir nicht viel helfen. Die Kollegen haben sich jetzt schon ins Netzteil verbissen, an der Lösung deines eigentlichen Problems sind sie nicht interessiert. Zumindest von einem Mod hätte ich schon etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erwartet.


----------



## DARPA (3. Januar 2017)

Kannst ja mal probieren, mit Afterburner ULPS zu deaktivieren.  Auch wenn ich nicht wiklich glaube, dass es hilft.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Das wird dir nicht viel helfen. Die Kollegen haben sich jetzt schon ins Netzteil verbissen, an der Lösung deines eigentlichen Problems sind sie nicht interessiert. Zumindest von einem Mod hätte ich schon etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erwartet.



Ich hab nirgends geschrieben, das sich der TE unbedingt ein neues Netzteil kaufen muss. Ich habe nur die Werbeaussagen mit technischen Fakten wiederlegt.


----------



## ZeusKarotten (3. Januar 2017)

Wissen Sie warum das mit dem CrossFireX nicht funktioniert (nur in steam spielen)?


----------



## blautemple (4. Januar 2017)

Um welche Spiele geht es denn genau?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZeusKarotten (4. Januar 2017)

Es geht Hauptsächlich um CS:GO und The Forest. Aber ich kann ja gar kein Spiel im CrossFireX betreiben auch wenn das spiel es unterstützt.


----------



## HisN (4. Januar 2017)

Hast Du irgendwelche OSDs von Steam aktiviert? Abschalten.


----------



## ZeusKarotten (4. Januar 2017)

Die OSDs von Steam sind Deaktiviert es funktioniert leider trotzdem nicht.


----------



## DoGyAUT (3. Februar 2017)

The Forest - "Only works with AFR friendly mode and V-Sync. Some flickering in inventory.	Crimson 16.12.1"

CS:GO - "	Negative scaling, lots of microstutter, Crimson 16.4.1"

Crossfire Game Compatibility List | AMD Crossfire Wikia | Fandom powered by Wikia

Bezweifle das Multi-GPU in CSGO Sinn ergibt  das Game ist doch in den meisten Fällen 100% CPU Limit

The Forest scheint eine gute Skalierung zu haben.

PS: Vergiss nicht das man für Multi-GPU exklusives Vollbild einstellen muss (Fenster-Vollbild funktioniert nicht!)


----------

